#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Совмещение разных практик

## Vatuka

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, возможно ли совмещение практик индийской Тантры и буддиской Ваджраяны? Хотя бы в отношении некоторых божеств: Куберы, Тары, Чхинамасты, Кала Бхайравы. Меня особенно интересуют практики Ямантаки. Говорят, что именно в Вашей ветви почитается Ваджрабхайрава как основное божество. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли в сети  практика Ямантаки с комментариями и молитва мастерам реализовавшим эту садхану. Существуют ли в наше время мастера обладающие могуществом и сиддхами? Я знаю, что это практика не для начинающих, но у нас с Бхайравой любовь взаимная. Если серьёзно, то бывает, что страшнее и опаснее не практиковать, чем практиковать, то что может быть страшным и опасным.

----------

Aion (15.03.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Найдите учителя Ваджраяны, и обратитесь к нему с этим вопросом. А без линии преемственности Ваджраяну в любом случае практиковать нельзя.

----------

Aion (15.03.2010), PampKin Head (17.02.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.12.2010), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

"Реализуя одного, реализуешь всех" (с) 

К чему такие эксперименты и чего вам не хватает в том, что уже имеете?

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, возможно ли совмещение практик индийской Тантры и буддиской Ваджраяны? Хотя бы в отношении некоторых божеств: Куберы, Тары, Чхинамасты, Кала Бхайравы. Меня особенно интересуют практики Ямантаки. Говорят, что именно в Вашей ветви почитается Ваджрабхайрава как основное божество. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли в сети  практика Ямантаки с комментариями и молитва мастерам реализовавшим эту садхану. Существуют ли в наше время мастера обладающие могуществом и сиддхами? Я знаю, что это практика не для начинающих, но у нас с Бхайравой любовь взаимная. Если серьёзно, то бывает, что страшнее и опаснее не практиковать, чем практиковать, то что может быть страшным и опасным.


Совмещать возможно всё, только результат или целесообразность зависит, собсно, от ваших целей. 

Вообще, для большей ясности, я бы рекомендовал http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/stad_zar.html

Кстати, Ваджрабхайрава (Ямантака) - это вовсе не Шива, а эманация Манджушри, так что все-таки, разберитесь уж там, а то тут такое понаписано.

С остальными созвучными элементами примерно та же самая ситуация.

----------


## Гьялцен

Йонтен, ну ты же сам ранее говорил, что все пустотно. Христос значит пустотен, а Шива- нет? Это ведь разные проявления пустоты.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Йонтен, ну ты же сам ранее говорил, что все пустотно. Христос значит пустотен, а Шива- нет? Это ведь разные проявления пустоты.


Если имеется такое понимание, то вопросы о совмещении практик вряд ли будут всплывать.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, возможно ли совмещение практик индийской Тантры и буддиской Ваджраяны? Хотя бы в отношении некоторых божеств: Куберы, Тары, Чхинамасты, Кала Бхайравы. Меня особенно интересуют практики Ямантаки. Говорят, что именно в Вашей ветви почитается Ваджрабхайрава как основное божество. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли в сети  практика Ямантаки с комментариями и молитва мастерам реализовавшим эту садхану. Существуют ли в наше время мастера обладающие могуществом и сиддхами? Я знаю, что это практика не для начинающих, но у нас с Бхайравой любовь взаимная. Если серьёзно, то бывает, что страшнее и опаснее не практиковать, чем практиковать, то что может быть страшным и опасным.


если кратко, то шива с помощью своей бхакти или партнерши=творческой энергии создает=плетет= ... сеть майи, а буддийские идамы=божества=.. с помощью своей юм=партнерши=женской составляющей=интуиции=праджни.. разрубают (в частности как то делает Манжушри своим мечом, от которого и порождается его гневная эманация Ваджрабхайрава во всех вариантах, как тут правильно заметили) эти сети майи.


Так что при внешней похожести цели противоположные.

Сначала выберите себе цель практики, а потом уже обращайтесь к конкретным практикам. Прочитать более подробно можно и в интернете если набрать в поиске Ваджрабхайрава (и методы и описание и историю тантры и многое другое...)
То что вас влечет, то надо разобраться - почему влечет. Ребенка к огню влечет пока не обожжется. Бывает что влечет потому что танка изумительная. ("Все волновало нежный ум" и юм.  И яб взаимностью ей отвечал). Но не зная броду не желательно вступать в поток. Если сансарные мужчина и женщина могут придти к трагическому финалу, то в случае тантр вы еще и обеты даете, а это уже гораздо более серьезная связь котрую черезз ЗАГС не прервешь. Расставание может быть очень травматичным особенно в случае Ваджрабхайравы.
Совмещать различные течения еще опасно и потому, что вокруг них масса охранников=служб безопасности (а поле битвы ваше сознание со всеми вытекающими последствиями для психофизиологии), которые начинают жить отчасти самостоятельной жизнью и тащить в разные стороны.

Это касается не только различных религ течений, но и разных буддийских традиций. И даже ученики одного учителя не могут зачастую договориться как правильно понимать те или иные слова учителя, начиная со времен Шакйамуни, когда вскоре после его паринирваны 16 течений понимания образовалось.

так что лучше запускать стрелу в одну точку.  

даже из психофизиологии известно что доминанта в сознании бывает только одна,

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.02.2010), Гьялцен (17.02.2010), Йонтен Гъяцо (17.02.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Нет

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

Наверно возможно,если с умом.

----------


## Vatuka

Существуют ли материалы (аудио, или в текстовом формате) реализованных мастеров, розкрывающих анализ Ваджраяны и индуиской Тантры. В чём их фундаментальное отличие?
Все ли в буддизме считают Господа Шиву - мирским божеством?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Существуют ли материалы (аудио, или в текстовом формате) реализованных мастеров, розкрывающих анализ Ваджраяны и индуиской Тантры. В чём их фундаментальное отличие?
> Все ли в буддизме считают Господа Шиву - мирским божеством?


http://clearlight.borda.ru/?0-0

----------


## Yukko

Два текста, полезные интересующимся Ваджраяной:
Чже Цонкапа "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения"
Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя"

----------

Dondhup (18.02.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Скорее "Агрим" Дже Дзонкапы.

*Ступени Великого Пути победоносного Владыки Видьядхары или так называемый анализ сущности всех тайн: Агрим.* 
Dzhe-Dzonkapa-Agrim.pdf. [39 мегабайт]

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.02.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Существуют ли материалы (аудио, или в текстовом формате) реализованных мастеров, розкрывающих анализ Ваджраяны и индуиской Тантры. В чём их фундаментальное отличие?
> Все ли в буддизме считают Господа Шиву - мирским божеством?


Для буддизма это официальная точка зрения. Другое дело, что в традиции хинду Шива может служить аналогом Самантабхадры, и вообще хинду тантру, также как и буддийскую, можно трактовать и понимать и заниматься ею на разных уровнях - начиная от бытового-экзальтированного бхакти и заканчивая адвайтой или дзогченом. В буддизме хорошим примером может служить Восхваление 21 Тары, в комментарии к которому братьев кхенпо каждая строфа разбирается буквально, затем - с точки зрения стадии зарождения, затем - с точки зрения йоги пран и каналов и в конце - с точки зрения дзогчена. И чуть ли не каждой второй эмации в дословном контексте на поклон приходят Брахма Вишну и Шива ))

И конечно в таком случае возникают вопросы о совмещении практик и т.п. И некоторые буддийские учителя некоторым ученикам на эту тему отвечают одно, а другим - другое.

Поэтому, желаю вам от всей души достичь ясности в этом вопросе ))

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.12.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Совмещать - это как? Вообще, даже садханы, полученные в одной традиции от одного учителя делаются раздельно, а не одновременно.
Так же, многим ученикам рекомендуется вообще не мешать практики разных линий, например. Но об этом лучше спросить у своего аутентичного гуру, если таковой имеется. Или найти его для начала.
Вопросы хорошие, но практики совмещать нельзя, насколько мне известно. Может привести это к еще большей запутанности. Изучать же различные истоки, проводить паралели и т.п., не возбраняется. Но практиковать лучше все раздельно.
Мухи и котлеты, ну, сами понимаете  :Smilie: 
Ежели идти одновременно по двум путям сразу, никуда не придешь, не получится это просто. Запутаешься еще больше, да так на распутье и застрянешь.
Имхо.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.02.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Наверно возможно,если с умом.


Мало того, что из разных религиозных традиций, так еще и с умом.  :Smilie:  Теоретически, конечно, возможно. ЧННР же с христианами молился.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Скорее "Агрим" Дже Дзонкапы.
> 
> *Ступени Великого Пути победоносного Владыки Видьядхары или так называемый анализ сущности всех тайн: Агрим.* 
> Dzhe-Dzonkapa-Agrim.pdf. [39 мегабайт]


Скачал этот вариант Агрима. Похоже это тот, который я выкладывал (вместе с со 2й частью) здесь в частности(Тибетский буддизм-Гелуг). Бегло сйчас просмотрел и похоже не все стр читаемы. Если есть необходимость что-то поправить или просто скопировать целиком то пишите (mandf1000@mail.ru)Москва

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мало того, что из разных религиозных традиций, так еще и с умом.  Теоретически, конечно, возможно. ЧННР же с христианами молился.


Христиане молились чтобы нехристь азиатская(ННР) приняла христиансство, а ННР чтоб их непросветленный разум(христиан) обрел просветление. 
Это обычные акты вежливости кои желательно не затягивать, поскольку на самом деле все остаются при своем. Обычно все это просто политкорректная показуха и не более.

ННР мог даже кланяться но думать при этом что занимается янтрайогой. Выход можно найти из всех ситуаций

----------

Sam (08.10.2010)

----------


## Ка

Все можно, если ум отключить и включить бодхичитту)

----------


## Ка

"Христиане молились чтобы нехристь азиатская(ННР) приняла христиансство, а ННР чтоб их непросветленный разум(христиан) обрел просветление. 
"Это обычные акты вежливости кои желательно не затягивать, поскольку на самом деле все остаются при своем. Обычно все это просто политкорректная показуха и не более.
ННР мог даже кланяться но думать при этом что занимается янтрайогой. Выход можно найти из всех ситуаций"

Молиться за живых существ не может быть обычным актом вежливости
А насчет выхода из всяких ситуаций - очень спорный вопрос  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Смотря какие практики совмещать. Если это общие практики, имеющие под собой одну основу, то возможно привнести в свою практику что-то из другой традиции, христианства например. Прощение к примеру. Мне очень нравится прощеное воскресенье, когда все прощают друг другу ошибки.

----------


## Aion

> Я знаю, что это практика не для начинающих, но у нас с Бхайравой любовь взаимная. Если серьёзно, то бывает, что страшнее и опаснее не практиковать, чем практиковать, то что может быть страшным и опасным.


А у нас с Тарой. Если серьёзно, несовместимых практик не бывает.

----------


## PampKin Head

А у нас с Сансарой взаимная любовь...

----------

Aion (16.03.2010), Pema Sonam (04.12.2010), Sam (08.10.2010), Иилья (15.03.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если у Вас в принципе есть такой вопрос, то нельзя :Smilie:  Это сомнение постоянно будет мешать и тому, и другому.

----------


## ullu

> А у нас с Тарой. Если серьёзно, несовместимых практик не бывает.


Бывает . Жертвоприношение не совместимо с обетом не убивать.

----------

Manu (16.03.2011), Yeshe_Damo (23.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

странные вообще то времена настали когда буддийские учителя дают ванги гневных идамов не удосужившись взять ответственность за своих учеников. я подразумеваю, что раньше учитель давая ванг все же брал в ученики и ВЕЛ его, или по меньшей мере знал, кто поведет этого ученика (в данном случае учитель дающий ванг выступал учителем дающим посвящение) по этому идаму. Или хотя бы знал что ученик сделал 100 000 Вадрасаттвы (или только начитывание мантры или еще лучше с садханой, то есть с созерцанием, коя могла входить в предварит практики).  

сейчас нередко можно услышать, что ванг дается для установления связи с идамом или буддизмом на будущее перерождение. Учитель приехал, даровал и уехал а ученик остается без постоянной поддержки в практике и потепенно все затухает, особенно ежели и ученики никак не соорганизовались в сангху или подобие сангхи этого учителя.

итак все затухает постепенно. эффект от этих вангов веьма сомнительный, особенно с гневными идамами, которые могут дстаточно сильно корежить всю психофизиологию получившего.
и на свой страх и риск кое-как созерцающего без уточнения массы деталей, кои могут оказаться весьма существенными.

у меня есть опыт работы с большим идамом по большой садхане с мандалом в течении 10 лет до нормального ванга, но както никому не посоветовал повторять такие эксперименты так как все же весьма корежит по всем плоскостям. Может благая карма предшествующая вывозила, может общение постоянное с реализованным практиком, но все же Ваджрабхайрава не фунт изюма.

 Да и у получивших полный ванг всегда сложности с практикой, слишком большие пласты он в психике поднимает и справиться всегда сложно, всегда большое сопротивление этого идама.

  Если кто скажет, что у меня все гладко и ОК, то не поверю. Скорее всего садхана с неглубоким ковшом, чтобы ученик не закопался на первых порах и не застрял в яме с этим ковшом вниз головой, пока не окажется сам полностью в царстве Ямы.

  К тому же практика не только глубокая но и широкая, то есть захватывает окружающих созерцателя, а они совсем могут оказаться не защищены никакой практикой и страдать в первую очередь. 

а если совмещать с другими традициями, напр., индуистской, то вообще практика может оказаться с векторами направленными в разные стороны, о чем я выше писал. Впрочем даже идамы только будд традиции не всегда просто совмещать из-за их тонкостей по садханам и комментариям. 

так что опять же не зная броду ........ можно много дров наломать, а вот обратно эти дровишки своей психики можно уже и не склеить......

----------

Tashi Dugda (04.12.2010), Дондог (08.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (04.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

ИМХО, как и в давние стародавние времена это проблема ученика что он наискал на свою голову и собирается ли он что-либо с этим делать. 

Идамы, корежащие психофизиологию...  :Big Grin:  Мелочно как-то с их стороны. 

и вообще, был такой великий баснописец, написавший замечательные слова: "Чем кумушек считать трудиться, не лучше ль на себя, кума, оборотиться?" Что ж  у Вас все кругом виноваты от идамов до практикующих?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> если кратко, то шива с помощью своей бхакти или партнерши=творческой энергии создает=плетет= ... сеть майи, а буддийские идамы=божества=.. с помощью своей юм=партнерши=женской составляющей=интуиции=праджни.. разрубают (в частности как то делает Манжушри своим мечом, от которого и порождается его гневная эманация Ваджрабхайрава во всех вариантах, как тут правильно заметили) эти сети майи.


В буддизме нет майи, она отрицается. Так что я не стал бы смешивать буддийские и индуистские тантры. На всякий случай не стал бы, да и смысла прямого в этом нет, каждая тантра так сказать самодостаточна.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> если кратко, то шива с помощью своей бхакти или партнерши=творческой энергии создает=плетет= ... сеть майи, а буддийские идамы=божества=.. с помощью своей юм=партнерши=женской составляющей=интуиции=праджни.. разрубают (в частности как то делает Манжушри своим мечом, от которого и порождается его гневная эманация Ваджрабхайрава во всех вариантах, как тут правильно заметили) эти сети майи.


Видимо Вы с Шивой знакомы? :Smilie: 




> *Кашмирский шиваизм*
> 
> Основные понятия
> 
> Ануттара, Высшее
> Ануттара — «Высшее», «Изначальное», «Непревзойденная действительность» — единая основа мироздания.[9]
> В действительности существует лишь высшее Сознание, которое носит название Ануттара (Парасамвит, Парамашива), проявляющееся в динамическом взаимодействии (спанда) двух образов Единого — пракаши (*света Сознания*) и вимарши (*силы самосознания*, отражения) — или Шивы и Шакти.
> Практикующий осознаёт себя как неотделимое от высшего Сознания (поэтому метод называется пратьябхиджня «узнавание») и видит мир *как игру* (чидвиласа, крида) Единого. Подобное состояние сознания вызывается исключительно доброй волей Шивы (ануграха «милость») — спонтанно, но предусмотрен и постепенный путь (крама) — ведущий так же к конечному осознанию *Единства и блаженству*.[10].


Википедия

Я против совмещения разных систем. Но почему-то каждый восхваляет свою систему и принижает другие. Обычно включает чужую систему в свою и принижает. Нехорошо это как-то.

----------


## Иван Петров

Если такой вопрос вообще возникает, значит нельзя.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...24&postcount=5

----------


## Manu

> Наверно возможно,если с умом.


С умом  - как раз нет. Шива - мирское божество.  Как и Бхайрава. Не надо его путать с Ваджрабхайравой. В буддийских тантрах они как раз попираются. На Шиве в особенности "специализируется" Хеваджра. Vatuka, плюрализм в одной голове - это шизофрения!

----------


## Вазир

Для шиваитов (шайвов) Шива источник всего. Бхайрава в шиваизме, олицетворение гнева Шивы.

 Смешивать практики чревато. Практики гневных форм есть ещё у натхов, в шри-видье и каул.

----------

Sam (28.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не проще ли проконсультироваться со своим наставником по личной практике, чем ромашка гадать?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Этот вопрос вообще напоминает случай, когда человек стоит на балконе на 10 этаже и думает - прыгнуть или не прыгнуть?

А ВДРУГ, ПОЛЕЧУ? :Smilie: 

С чего это, вдруг? :Smilie:  

Самое главное еще знать - а ЗАЧЕМ Вам нужно эти практики совмещать, какую ЦЕЛЬ Вы преследуете? Что, только через индуизм сиддхи не получаются? :Smilie:

----------

